# little of this , little of that



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

Jack of all trades an master of some. after 7 years at the same construction company ive found myself out of work . im a construction layout man that spescealizes in gps layout and qauntity estimation . i also do light tractor work , concrete patios , civil drafting and computer programming and repair . (computer nerd turned construction worker) if you could use a hard working ,intelegent ,and fair priced guy to help with any of your personall or buisness needs , please give me a shout . i also have 8 years exp. in the resedintuel land surveying field , not liscensed so im kinda held to construction layout. If the job requires it i can put a crew together . nothing to small and ill let you know if what you need is more than i am 100% cumfortable with. Thanks , Joe (850)2874794


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

It might be time to update your avatar.....unless that really is your pic. ...just saying...not an employable face. . Good luck ....had the same thing happen to me 3 years ago.


----------

